# black tie = (ημι)επίσημη βραδινή αμφίεση, σμόκιν και μαύρο παπιγιόν



## nickel (Dec 4, 2012)

Άκουσα στις χτεσινές ειδήσεις μεγάλου καναλιού ότι στην τελετή απονομής των βραβείων του Kennedy Center για τις παραστατικές τέχνες (performing arts) οι διάφοροι καλλιτέχνες (ανάμεσα στους οποίους ήταν και οι Led Zeppelin) φορούσαν «μαύρη γραβάτα». Κακή απόδοση για το *black tie* (σμόκιν με μαύρο παπιγιόν), αν και δεν ξέρω ποια είναι η καλύτερη. Μια ιστοσελίδα με καλή παρουσίαση της εκδήλωσης είχε σαν τίτλο «Ο Ομπάμα τιμά τους …κουστουμαρισμένους Led Zeppelin».

Η πιο επίσημη ανδρική αμφίεση είναι το *white tie* (συνώνυμα: *full dress*, *evening dress*, *full evening dress*; αργκό *top hat and tails* ή *white tie and tails*, *tailsuit*, *tails*). Χαρακτηρίζεται κυρίως από το *φράκο* (*evening tailcoat*) και το *λευκό παπιγιόν* (*white bow tie*).

Αμέσως μετά, σαν ημιεπίσημη ανδρική αμφίεση, ακολουθεί το *black tie*, με *σμόκιν* (ΗΒ: *dinner jacket*, ΗΠΑ: *tuxedo coat*) και μαύρο παπιγιόν.

Το τι πρέπει να γράψει κανείς σε μια πρόσκληση, εδώ στην Ελλάδα, για να καταλάβει ο άλλος τι ακριβώς να φορέσει δεν το ξέρω, δεν μου έχει τύχει. Αν πάντως πάρετε έξω πρόσκληση που αναφέρει black tie (χωρίς optional), μην πάτε με τη μαύρη σας γραβάτα σαν σε κηδεία.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Formal_wear
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_tie
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_tie

http://gamos.in.gr/groom/article/?aid=1231199011
http://www.blazer1.com/index.php?pcat=1149&ccat=1175&intid=1028

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/cel...lin-to-settle-down-as-they-receive-award.html


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 4, 2012)

Με πρόλαβες, κι ετοιμαζόμουν να το βάλω στο Slip. Μόλις είδα στους υποτίτλους του Mega ότι οι Led Zeppelin φορούσαν "μαύρη γραβάτα", σκέφτηκα, "Σιγά μην είχαν και πένθος". Απαράδεκτος αγγλισμός, ειδικά όταν έχεις και εικόνα και βλέπεις πεντακάθαρα το παπιγιόν και το επίσημο ένδυμα.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 4, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το τι πρέπει να γράψει κανείς σε μια πρόσκληση, εδώ στην Ελλάδα, για να καταλάβει ο άλλος τι ακριβώς να φορέσει δεν το ξέρω, δεν μου έχει τύχει.


http://www.womland.com/life-style/spiti-diakosmisi/art-de-la-table/444-party-dress-code
http://www.sse.gr/files/Egkolpio_Eyelpidos.pdf (σελ. 89-90 του Εγκολπίου, ήγουν σελ. 101-102 στο PDF)
http://www.tovima.gr/books-ideas/article/?aid=141652


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2012)

Το εγκόλπιο το είχα δει, αλλά για εσπερίδες έλεγε μόνο _φράκο_ και _σμόκιν_. Είναι σαφέστερα πάντως από το _black tie_ του πρώτου συνδέσμου. Να καταλήξω με την ομολογία ότι άνοιξα και Ζαμπούνη, αλλά δεν με φώτισε ιδιαίτερα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Από το ίδιο επεισόδιο: morning coat = πρωινό σακάκι. Η σωστή απόδοση θα ήταν *φράκο*.



Κι από τις φωτογραφίες μπορούμε να πούμε:
*morning coat = φράκο*



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tailcoat#Morning_coat


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 26, 2016)

Άρα συμπεραίνουμε από τα παραπάνω ότι... λέμε _φράκο_ για όλα τα σακάκια με ουρά, και καταλαβαίνουμε από τα συμφραζόμενα αν πρόκειται για ένδυμα πρωινό (με γραβάτα) ή εσπερινό (με παπιγιόν);

Όχι ότι μπορώ να φανταστώ τον οποιοδήποτε να φοράει white tie στην Ελλάδα, αλλά λέμε τώρα.


----------

